# CIS on a smaller engine?



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

we all know that CIS can support big things, especially with the power of twin units (Lambo V12 comes to mind), but can it support fairly small things? 

I have several CIS units off of various 80s vintage cars. I also have a ~1L engine that I'm looking to install with a minimum of wires, for the moment. Would CIS basic be able to deliver a decent idle for a 1L engine? That's only 66% of the size of the smallest engine I know came with it in the US, the 1.5L in the A1/B1 cars. 

I have no doubts that it would be able to easily keep up with the screaming 75hp that the little engine that can will put out when turbocharged. :laugh:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

It should work OK when it is NA, but boost and CIS don't always get along. No matter how mild. I'd say go for it and let us know how it goes.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> It should work OK when it is NA, but boost and CIS don't always get along. No matter how mild. I'd say go for it and let us know how it goes.


 Seems to do alright with low boost. I'm only looking at 10-12 pounds boost at max, more like 7-8. 

It'll be a slow burn project, I need to get a headgasket and such for the engine.


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

considering it supports the 60-70 hp of the 1.7l engine, i'm sure you'll be just fine at 75  
what idle speed and maximum RPM are you aiming for? 

also, what's this going into?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

ArsenicPants said:


> considering it supports the 60-70 hp of the 1.7l engine, i'm sure you'll be just fine at 75
> what idle speed and maximum RPM are you aiming for?
> 
> also, what's this going into?


 Idle speed around 850 RPM, redline is around 7k but max hp is more 6k. 

Looking to put it in a Fox wagon of the VW sort, as an around town bomber when I need the room.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

For myself this brings up the question of just exactly what is this for an engine? I ask because sure you can fit and use a CIS injection to a 1 liter engine, but there might be better routes to take. Somehow I doubt this is a 1.5L-1.8L block converted to one liter, or is it? If it is a Volkswagen engine then, although not sold in the US, it could be one of the small block engines used in Europe, is it? If so then there are better ways to fuel, and fire if you like, the engine rather than “adapt” a CIS system to it. One system is even used with boost.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

WaterWheels said:


> For myself this brings up the question of just exactly what is this for an engine? I ask because sure you can fit and use a CIS injection to a 1 liter engine, but there might be better routes to take. Somehow I doubt this is a 1.5L-1.8L block converted to one liter, or is it? If it is a Volkswagen engine then, although not sold in the US, it could be one of the small block engines used in Europe, is it? If so then there are better ways to fuel, and fire if you like, the engine rather than “adapt” a CIS system to it. One system is even used with boost.


It's actually a turbo suzuki G10T that I have sitting in the garage. Bought it for $70, came with manifolds but no turbo. Really don't want to put the carburetor back on it, don't have the cash at the moment to buy all the stuff for ANOTHER round of mega/microsquirt and EFI, though it is on the list. 

3-cylinder, all aluminum, and can match the stock engine output of the Fox 1.8L with ease. :thumbup:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

we have installed CIS on a toyota 22r with GREAT results.. so i dont see why it wouldnt work on the turbo geo engine.. we never ran into any issues on the top end with it leaning out..

and the POWER GAIN was AMAZING... must have had 15 more hp with the CIS on it..

just used a CIS basic setup.. installed the injectors in the stock injector bungs, used 4 audi 5k injector lines.

so, if it works on an engine almost a litre bigger than a VW, i dont see why it wouldnt work on something thats almost a litre smaller..

it should work just fine, even with 66% of its normal air volume going thru it.

i think it should work fine. use CIS basic or lambda, and use the turbo WUR if your gonna boost it.

KEEP US POSTED, i will be WATCHING THIS THREAD LIKE A HAWK..


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I plan to go NA first, since I don't have and can't find an IHI RHB-32 turbo. Even naturally aspirated it made 60 or so hp, more than enough for a runabout. Can't remember if the EFI version had the bungs in the head or the manifold, might try to score an EFI manifold.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

glecor:

do you have a bit more informsation on this one?

i would like to see what is all needed to make this work. per say if i take a 00 4runner 4x4 manual; rip the toyota engine v6 out and i stuff a 22r lomng block into it.
what else do i need from the vw part's bin?

i have lots opf passat 15v; roco 16v' volvo 240t parts laying around...


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

ellocolindo said:


> glecor:
> 
> do you have a bit more informsation on this one?
> 
> ...


Aren't those Volvos a downdraft fuel meter arrangement? Would you be willing to part with one for another project of mine...


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

THE VOLVO IS THE SAME AS VW SYSTEM. WHERE DO I SEN DPICTURES TO? I ALSO HAVE THE LAST 3 GASKETS IN EXISTANCE FORM VOLVO NORTH AMERICA FOR THE UPPER AND LOWER AIRBOX CONNECTIONS....:laugh:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

ellocolindo said:


> THE VOLVO IS THE SAME AS VW SYSTEM. WHERE DO I SEN DPICTURES TO? I ALSO HAVE THE LAST 3 GASKETS IN EXISTANCE FORM VOLVO NORTH AMERICA FOR THE UPPER AND LOWER AIRBOX CONNECTIONS....:laugh:


Updraft VW style, I'll pass. I have several of those already. I need a good downdraft meter for an aircooled application. :thumbup:


----------

